# Please help me...awake all night-advice immediately-re:cancelation



## JLR5372 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok we did it....we got suckered into a timeshare at Planet Hollywood at westgate resorts in Las Vegas, NV today...well yesterday now.  I panicked immediately afterwards and came back to our hotel room and began googling.  I want out.  I know the law of NV gives you 5 days to rescind..however..we have a few issues:

1.  There is NOTHING in our contract about how or where to rescind to.

2.  There is no Trust in lending act enclosed.

3.  We cant find an address to send the certified letter with return recepit requested to.


Can anyone please help us?  The "resort" place office opens at 10 am PST...its 5 am now.  I cant sleep I am sooo worried.  I found this site via google and immediately joined as it has already helped me with valuable information.

I have 2 addresses...one in Vegas and one :
Central Florida Investments, Inc
5601 Windhover Drive
Orlando, Fl 32819


IS this the address to send the letter to?  Can anyone or does anyone know the address for cancelling a westgate resort timeshare contract?

Time is ticking for me...I sincerely appreciate any help/advice.

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like you are still there and well within your five days

1. If you thought the pressure to buy was tough, the pressure not to rescind will be intense . ..

Expect lot's of "added" value to be thrown your way to change your mind - Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain . .

2. Here is the Nevada Code Section Covering your rights ( Print it out at the business center where you are staying )

http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRs/NRS-119A.html


NRS 119A.410  Right to cancel contract of sale.
      1.  The purchaser of a time share may cancel, by written notice, the contract of sale until midnight of the fifth calendar day following the date of execution of the contract. The contract of sale must include a statement of this right.
      2.  The right of cancellation may not be waived. Any attempt by the developer to obtain a waiver results in a contract which is voidable by the purchaser.
      3.  The notice of cancellation may be delivered personally to the developer or sent by certified mail, return receipt requested, to the business address of the developer.
      4.  The developer shall, within 15 days after receipt of the notice of cancellation, return all payments made by the purchaser.
      (Added to NRS by 1983, 982; A 1985, 1141; 1987, 894; 2003, 984; 2007, 1549)

3. Go Back to the sales office, they might not open until later in the day since there is not much point in being there when there are not active "tours" occurring. Demand the documents to rescind and sign them on the spot

4. I would get a second set and send those via certified mail (the business office might not be the same address as the sales center)

5. Dispute any charges with the credit card used to charge the purchase or down payment


The law is on your side and you did what needed to be done researched before the rescission period was up


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would go directly back to the resort and get all the required info to rescind and not take no for an answer.  Get the names of everyone who does not help you, and visibly write them down.  Be clear that you are missing documentation.  Be clear that you taking down date, time, name, question asked and the answer.  Then go directly to the post office and get that letter posted !!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2009)

The address should be somewhere on the documents.  You need to search again to find that address, and send your letter there.  If you must, send the letter to both Orlando and Vegas offices, just to make sure you cover all bases.  The letter must have that return receipt, so you have proof of the rescission.  

If Westgate truly did leave out their mailing address, then they are violating the law.  This would require you to call the Real Estate Commission to report that violation.  

Good luck to you, and let us know how this turns out.


----------



## JLR5372 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have scoured every sheet of paper-there is NO ADDRESS listed...well wait...theres an address for:

"mail recorded tax statements to:


the proerty address

and they gave us this card with an address on the back-"for questions"

I appreciate the advice-I know the law is on our side, but here it is 530 am, and I cant sleep, scared to death over this bad decision.  I thought we knew better.  

if anyone has dealt with them and has the address, please let me know.  I have 4.5 hours til their sales tours begin again at 10.  

My husband will stay strong, since when we got back I began crying and couldnt stop.  I feel like a fool, and an idiot.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 13, 2009)

*You are doing it right!*

Don't beat yourself up.  It is great that you found this site and others and going to rescind.  Many of us purchased our first timeshare from the develper before we knew better.

You are on the right track, now.

Take the advice and do it today and then enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Then if you want to timeshare, look at resale and save a bunch of money.  We now have 10 units and enjoy them, the travel and sharing great experiences with family and friends.


----------



## Conan (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't guarantee that any of these are the proper address, but if there's no address in the materials they gave you, I suggest that in addition to making personal delivery of a recission letter (and return all the materials they gave you other than the legal papers or else they'll hold back $75 of your refund), you also send it certified mail, return receipt, to each of the following addresses:

Central Florida Investments & West Gate Resorts
3771 Las Vegas Blvd S 
Las Vegas, NV 89109 

Westgate Resorts, LTD
2801 Professional Parkway
Ocoee, Florida 34701

Westgate Planet Hollywood Las Vegas, LLC
5601 Windhover Drive
Orlando, Florida 32819


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 13, 2009)

You have some time, so know that you are OK and relax.

Close your eyes and get some sleep!!!   It will help a lot when you go to the office if you are fully in charge of your emotions and not exhausted.   

Expect they will work on your emotions to get you to reconsider.   Be very firm in your conviction...you are on a mission to deliver the recision and you will not be swayed!   Don't give them reasons as they are trained to over come "objections" and your reasoning become handles to grab ahold and work on you.

Before you walk in, write up the following recision letter:
-------------------
To Whom It May Concern,

We submit to you our written notice of cancellation for contract #####. We request that our deposit be promptly refunded in it’s entirety.

Sincerely,



August 13, 2009
--------------------


Make three originals.  Sign all three.   Hand over one for them at the office.  Have someone sign in the office the second one or have them furnish you a receipt if you can, & get an address of their business office and mail the 3rd one to that address certified mail, return receipt to cover your bases.

You'll be ok.   Now sleep!!!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 13, 2009)

Does not matter which address you send to, when you send the letter, explain in the letter that you can not find all the stuffs you expect to have listed in your post.

And cc to the Las Vegas Real Estate Commision, so you have at least another witness.


You can find their address at http://red.state.nv.us/timeshare/time_share.htm, at bottom left.

Send both letters through post office by the same method, certified mail.  So you have prove you are canceling it within 5 days.

Jya-Ning


----------



## JLR5372 (Aug 13, 2009)

*update*

Went back to Westgate at PH-dont you know...they found a sheet of paper....that they "forgot" to give us...its titled the CONTRACT OF SALE where on it.....there is a small paragraph that states we may cancel this contract by certified mail with the address!!!!  Funny how they left it out???  I dont think so!

On my way out...I stopped as MANy people as I could and let them know NOT TO SIGN ANYTHING and how we were scammed.....dont sign a THING!!!!  People seemed appreciative   I hope I can help people as you kind people have seriously helped me.  This will not go unappreciated...trust me....I will find a way to pay your kindness back-even by helping strangers not get scammed!!!


----------



## JLR5372 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohh I also typed a letter stating we returned the briefcase and breakfast coupons and made a notary sign it and date it and a witness and got a copy and we are sending that in as well so they cant charge us a DIME!!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2009)

Now - Go to the pool - tell the Cabana Boy/Girl to keep em coming . . .   And get some sleep



Don't forget the Sunscreen


Amazing how they "forgot" to include the rescission information , are they that desperate to close a deal.

Four days from now it would have been produced with a different story

"It was in your package, see you signed that you got it . . . . . ."  

 "Maybe Your dog ate your rescission paper ?" 

Stick around here, resale timesharing makes sense, buying developer units in Vegas to trade out does not . . .

Resales can be purchased for fractions of pennies on the dollar compared to developer sales

Do you know how to tell when a _devil-lip-whore_ salesman is lying ?


His lips are moving


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2009)

Based on their "accidental" omission of the contract of sale with your rescission rights you should file complaint with the Nevada state real estate commission:



> You can find their address at http://red.state.nv.us/timeshare/time_share.htm, at bottom left.



There may be a pattern here


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 13, 2009)

I suggest that you join TUG, etc. on your journey to become a timeshare owner.  Give yourself a few months to learn and then you will be ready to buy.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2009)

Just Checked "Completed" eBay for Las Vegas Timeshares Maximum Price $ 1.00

18 Auctions 7 sold @ $1.00 or less  + Closing 10 No bids @ $ 1.00 + closing 1 ended early from a reseller being discussed under another thread in here


----------



## Redrosesix (Aug 13, 2009)

JLR5372 said:


> I have scoured every sheet of paper-there is NO ADDRESS listed...well wait...theres an address for:
> 
> "mail recorded tax statements to:
> 
> ...



Don't -- you're way ahead of the game already.  You've decided you might be interested in buying a TS, you've figured out that you should buy resale, you've joined TUG.  You rescinded properly so you've lost nothing except a night's sleep -- look at this as a great learning experience, and you've already passed the first semester in Timeshare 101.  



Rent_Share said:


> *Now - Go to the pool - tell the Cabana Boy/Girl to keep em coming . . .   And get some sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome advice.


----------



## sun&fun (Aug 13, 2009)

Aren't Tuggers great!  Not only dispensing good advice on rescinding but also consolation.  They are right: you are not foolish, you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Stricky (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go jennifer! 

Please don't let it ruin your trip. Go have fun.

Now someone needs to come up with the official "Tugger" drink. You know the one you go have after sending in the recision letter.


----------



## oregonguy (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go on figuring it out so quickly and rescinding. Enjoy your trip to Vegas, knowing you've saved thousands and thousands of dollars.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 13, 2009)

JLR5372 said:


> Went back to Westgate at PH-dont you know...they found a sheet of paper....that they "forgot" to give us...its titled the CONTRACT OF SALE where on it.....there is a small paragraph that states we may cancel this contract by certified mail with the address!!!!  Funny how they left it out???  I dont think so!
> 
> On my way out...I stopped as MANy people as I could and let them know NOT TO SIGN ANYTHING and how we were scammed.....dont sign a THING!!!!  People seemed appreciative   I hope I can help people as you kind people have seriously helped me.  This will not go unappreciated...trust me....I will find a way to pay your kindness back-even by helping strangers not get scammed!!!



This is a serious omission and puts Westgate in the league of the worst Mexican timeshares.  I hope you take the suggestion and file a formal complaint with the Nevada authorities.

Let's face it folks, there is no way that this could have been accidental - Westgate or its authorized representative broke the law in a blatant attempt to avoid someone rescinding a sale.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Maybe the economy will do what the laws haven't*



calgarygary said:


> This is a serious omission and puts Westgate in the league of the worst Mexican timeshares.  I hope you take the suggestion and file a formal complaint with the Nevada authorities.
> 
> Let's face it folks, there is no way that this could have been accidental - Westgate or its authorized representative broke the law in a blatant attempt to avoid someone rescinding a sale.



The Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror is living up to its proper name. This has been a disaster from the start for anyone that got suckered into purchasing there based largely on the standard operational procedures of what is undoubtedly the worst organization in all of timeshare - the infamous Wastegate. "Forgetting" a legally required document just falls right in line with all the regular processes and total lack of respect for mere laws and regulations that Wastegate flaunts.   We can only hope the recent downturn in the economy is hurting such on the edge organizations even more than most and that it will wipe them out. They don't deserve to survive.


----------



## JLR5372 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone...the letter is sent...to thewir address posted on the contract....we have copies as well as postal confirmation!!!  I finally feel back on vacation....stayed up all night ( slept for an hour from 8-9 am) but feel OK due to the fact I feel safe from those thieves now!!  I told more people NOTTTTT to sign a thing...and told a worker that their BB rating is F...maybe she should find another job!!!!  Each time I see ppl doing their tour( well about to) I will tell them tooo...might be fun tomorrow


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2009)

Enjoy your vacation and don't be soured on the concept, the sales model is flawed, you got snared by the worst of the worst - 

There is a different species of sharks within the eBay world and resales

Whatever deal you see another one will be out there so be patient and read for at least six months at least before considering a purchase

Somebody please post a link to reliable rental sites so the hero can try renting a few systems before committing to a purchase


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 13, 2009)

Pressure sales.  No way.  We went to PH for the sales tour.  When we left we had 2 buffet coupons and two show tickets.

The sales guy was too green to deal with us, and my girlfriend simply said we had no money. Period.

By the way, have anyone seen any PH up for exchange?  I don't mind being the first one there.


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Aug 14, 2009)

Just remember though, if it wasn't for people buying from developers (and never regretting it for a moment) there wouldn't be resales


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 14, 2009)

The sales model needs to be changed -   Marketings costs in excess of 50 %

Don't be deceptive in recruiting people to the "show"

Don't omit the interest cost and yearly maintenance fee when "doing the math"

Stand behind your product and buy it back and re-sell it at a price it's worth not jacked up to support the broken business model

Due to the practices of people like Wastegate, I will not admit I am an owner (resale of course) because the whole industry is tainted by the business model


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 14, 2009)

*We're awash forever*



AlbertaTravel said:


> Just remember though, if it wasn't for people buying from developers (and never regretting it for a moment) there wouldn't be resales



No potential lack of retail purchasers (or those that REGRET retail) to feed the resale pipeline n our lifetimes. Even if there was never another timeshare converted or opened as of today.


----------



## AKE (Aug 14, 2009)

Make sure that you have a 'witness' with you when you go to the sales office, drop of documents, etc.  Also start a diary of who you contacted, when, where, what was said, etc. Also CALL YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY ... you need to attack this on all fronts, don't wait for a response from one party before your next steps.


----------



## djs (Aug 17, 2009)

AlbertaTravel said:


> Just remember though, if it wasn't for people buying from developers (and never regretting it for a moment) there wouldn't be resales



Of course, if people stopped buying from developers (for a time) wouldn't developer prices drop to a level where people would start buying again?


----------



## Patri (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you sleeping better now?


----------



## JLR5372 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello again.  I wanted to come back and THANK everyone for the help a while back.  Long story short, we got our refund, because of all the leg work we did while still in vegas!  They are the biggest scammers I have ever met!!!  The funny thing is, we have our refund and all ended fine, but we keep getting calls asking us to rent our our TS for a month!!! Ummm..WTH???  We dont even own it and we are confused by their repeated stupidity!!!  
Again, thanks to everyone for helping in my time of freak out!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 19, 2009)

One of my good friends got caught by the TS sales staff a couple of years ago and brought a full price TS, too.  It ruined my vacation spending over half of my vacation time first convincing him that it was a very bad deal while listening to him recite the TS sales lady BS and then, I had to go mail the rescind letters (he had a all day tour to Key West).  After he got home, he got the followup phone call from the slick manager and almost kept the deal. I still had to listen to more "how honest, helpful and nice"  the TS manager was.

Don't kick yourself about falling for a well trained sales sting - these players are top notch sales men and women (licensed real estate agents).


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

*in the same boat but is it too late?*

"Went back to Westgate at PH-dont you know...they found a sheet of paper....that they "forgot" to give us...its titled the CONTRACT OF SALE where on it.....there is a small paragraph that states we may cancel this contract by certified mail with the address!!!! Funny how they left it out??? I dont think so!"

My wife and I also bought a timeshare from Westgate at PH only it was back in August and the time to rescind has passed. I didnt learn about rescinding until tonight, I read all our paperwork in detail when we signed and there is nothing about a contract of sale or any paragraph stating we can cancel. We' d really like to get out of this, is there any recourse? Would filing a complaint help us? Thank you.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

just wanted to add, Ive read through a few other threads that mention a lack of mention of the right to rescind. Some of them mentioned a CD they were given with recission mentioned on it. We didnt get that, absolutely nothing on any line, on any page in our contract mentions anything about recission and I did ask about it at closing as I had heard something as a kid about 1 day laws for bringing cars back. No recission paperwork/mention at all, should, now that I fully realize this, I pursue this  vigorously?


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 29, 2009)

augusta123321 said:


> "Went back to Westgate at PH-dont you know...they found a sheet of paper....that they "forgot" to give us...its titled the CONTRACT OF SALE where on it.....there is a small paragraph that states we may cancel this contract by certified mail with the address!!!! Funny how they left it out??? I dont think so!"
> 
> My wife and I also bought a timeshare from Westgate at PH only it was back in August and the time to rescind has passed. I didnt learn about rescinding until tonight, I read all our paperwork in detail when we signed and there is nothing about a contract of sale or any paragraph stating we can cancel. We' d really like to get out of this, is there any recourse? Would filing a complaint help us? Thank you.



If you can get "someone" (in writing) to admit that the proper paperwork (rescision letter/paperwork) was left out of your original contract paperwork, you have a very good chance of cancelling/rescinding the contract "now", since you DID NOT receive ALL of the proper paperwork/contract until "right now, and that should revive the original 5/7(?) day rescision to when you recieved the "new" paperwork/contract.

I would suggest that you "immediately" contact the state's real estate division, to see if what I have said is "correct", and also tell the "developer" that you are NOW cancelling the contract, since you have "just now" received all of the contractual paperwork.

It's "worth a try".

Tony


----------



## Patri (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think they even have all the correct paperword yet from the developer, just information they have gathered from reading TUG.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 29, 2009)

Augusta123321 can certainly try to rescind and challenge Waistgate to produce the contract of sale with the rescind paragraph showing their signatures. I betcha they can but it's worth a try. Better than spending thousands for a worthless- well, not worthless if you value the vacations- but a valueless purchase.

Jim Ricks


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

Patri said:


> I don't think they even have all the correct paperword yet from the developer, just information they have gathered from reading TUG.



I have all the paperwork I was ever given or received. Should I try and call westgate and see if they have the contract of sale on record?


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Make them do the work*



augusta123321 said:


> I have all the paperwork I was ever given or received. Should I try and call westgate and see if they have the contract of sale on record?



I'd start with rescinding based on your belief that you weren't properly notified of that right. Make them prove you were.  You REALLY want to be out of any contract with any Wastegate  resort so it is worth the effort to try. What you will be paying for is basically worthless if you keep it.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

I called westgate and asked about it and sure enough they had it on record. The top half is numbers the bottom has a little paragraph. I must have read it during closing but we did not receiver a copy in our paperwork. Very clever of them. I guess this has to be chalked up to a very expensive life lesson as while I think its quite underhanded to not go over it at closing and not give a copy of that one sheet of paper when everything else is there, its not illegal is it? Such is life I guess. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

You are assuming that they told you the truth over the phone - I would not make that assumption!  Are they saying that they have a copy of this rescission document and that you SIGNED it?  If so, insist that they send you a copy of it immediately.

If they can't produce this signed Doc, I would rescind immediately, on the basis that you were not given the rescission documents in your purchase paperwork.  You have nothing to lose but the cost of registered mail/return receipt postage.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Try to rescind as it can't hurt*



augusta123321 said:


> I called westgate and asked about it and sure enough they had it on record. The top half is numbers the bottom has a little paragraph. I must have read it during closing but we did not receiver a copy in our paperwork. Very clever of them. I guess this has to be chalked up to a very expensive life lesson as while I think its quite underhanded to not go over it at closing and not give a copy of that one sheet of paper when everything else is there, its not illegal is it? Such is life I guess. Thank you for your responses.



Technically it IS illegal but anyone could claim they didn't get a copy so a signed copy in their hands is good proof they provided it. 

However I agree with Denise. Of course they SAY they have it - but you say you don't so I'd call them on it. Send in rescind papers and make them prove it. You can't lose and you may win VERY big if they can't actually produce it. Well worth the time & a few bucks for a possible tens of thousands in savings. 

Good luck & rescind now.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

a little while after talking to them they sent me a pdf of the form and my wife and I did indeed sign it, i just read it. I have no memory of that and remember asking about it and not  getting an answer. Its a little convenient that that was the one piece of paper they didnt include with all the rest of the documents. They also apparently forgot the "cd" and the "public offering" as our folder was pretty much empty but they asked about those on the phone. Very frustrating how they played us but it looks to be our fault. Again thanks for the responses.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Technically it IS illegal but anyone could claim they didn't get a copy so a signed copy in their hands is good proof they provided it.
> 
> However I agree with Denise. Of course they SAY they have it - but you say you don't so I'd call them on it. Send in rescind papers and make them prove it. You can't lose and you may win VERY big if they can't actually produce it. Well worth the time & a few bucks for a possible tens of thousands in savings.
> 
> Good luck & rescind now.




They do have it in PDF but it still feels like they totally misrepresented things and didnt provide us with the information. Should we still try and rescind? How would that work now, just write up a letter? My wife is in the Navy and I work for DoD, we could have the Judge Advocate General (JAG) prepare the letter for us. Ive noticed many companies dont like messing around with JAG


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Try.*



augusta123321 said:


> They do have it in PDF but it still feels like they totally misrepresented things and didnt provide us with the information. Should we still try and rescind? How would that work now, just write up a letter? My wife is in the Navy and I work for DoD, we could have the Judge Advocate General (JAG) prepare the letter for us. Ive noticed many companies dont like messing around with JAG



Yup - get it drawn up simply and state that they failed to provide the required copy and the cd as well as any misrepresentations you feel were made. (Caution there: you also signed something that said any verbal representations were replaced by the written documents. Your advocate can advise you about how to proceed with that).


Again - good luck. I truly hope you can get your contract rescinded.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Yup - get it drawn up simply and state that they failed to provide the required copy and the cd as well as any misrepresentations you feel were made. (Caution there: you also signed something that said any verbal representations were replaced by the written documents. Your advocate can advise you about how to proceed with that).
> 
> 
> Again - good luck. I truly hope you can get your contract rescinded.



ok thanks. Ill get it written today or in the morning tomorrow, then I just send it to the addresses  I saw in that pdf correct? Should I call Westgate as well?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

Westgate is not going to help you in any way - you need to send in a full and legal rescission on the basis that you were not given the rescission documents in you purchase papers and therefore were denied your legal right to rescind.  Trust me - Westgate is NOT going to help you with this - further calls to them are pointless.


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

rgr that denise, I'll get it written up and sent out. I also called the Las Vegas Real Estate Commission, they werent much help but should I also file a complaint? I mean if I have this letter drawn up, send it to Westgate, what happens next? How does it get enforced one way or the other?


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

last thing, I'm sorry to be such a bother, i really appreciate it. Its best to use lawyers to write letters such as these, should I find one in Nevada, where the sale took place or would I be able to use one in Georgia where we reside or would the JAG be the best option?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

Basically, if Westgate decides to comply, it will be because they think you will pursue this in court, or with other authorities, and they will lose in the long run. You might want to have a local attorney write a threatening letter to include in your pkg. or as a follow-up.  Sometimes an attorney will write a letter for a minimal fee.

Here is some info. about rescinding - it was written for another TS company, but besides that, everything else applies to you.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 29, 2009)

This makes at least three buyers, that have found TUG, and posted - that left without being given a copy of their right to rescind, two in Vegas and one in Florida

Who know how many others that have not landed here - were also not provided with their right to rescind as they left.


Regardless of the outcome a complaint with the Real Estate Commission is in order.


Seems to be a sales strategy that may at best just be the act of a desperate salesman or a corporate strategy . . .


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

it very well could be their best tactic.  I have contacted Allen J. Buttell and associates in Nevada based on a recommendation. The retainer fee for this should be about 2k, I'll need to try and find what I can on outcomes and such. Makes it a lot harder being out of state.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

I would go the cheap route before I paid $2K.  Rescind and if you want, include  a letter from a local attorney, who shouldn't charge much for just a letter.  (Let him/her know that's all you want to begin with.)


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

augusta123321 said:


> last thing, I'm sorry to be such a bother, i really appreciate it. Its best to use lawyers to write letters such as these, should I find one in Nevada, where the sale took place or would I be able to use one in Georgia where we reside or would the JAG be the best option?



JAG may be the most inexpensive for you and should have any desired effect. My fingers are double crossed for your success on this !!


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 29, 2009)

Been trying to get to JAG but on base, on this holiday type week, no one seems to be answering. I'll walk down there myself tomorrow. I have an appt on the phone with the lawyer next monday, I'll try and get the letter out before then. 

I cant really use a local lawyer as the timeshare is in Nevada and I'm in Georgia. JAG can go anywhere though, hopefully theyll be able to help us write a good letter.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

By local lawyer - I mean local to you - someone who can write you a quick letter for a nominal fee.  Westgate KNOWS they are breaking the law - you just need to push them a bit.  Try the cheap route first.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Monty Python saw the Wastegate tale 30 years ago*



Rent_Share said:


> Seems to be a sales strategy that may at best just be the act of a desperate salesman or a corporate strategy . . .



Have you ever seen the Monty Python where Dinsdale & the giant rat are terrorizing the townfolk and the reporter says he understands that he has nailed peoples heads to their coffee tables? He denies it of course. Substitute the King for old Dinsdale.

Next scene is the "customer" also saying "it never happened" and as he shakes his head you see the coffee table nailed to it.... 

Wastegate seems to think if they act like they don't know or didn't do it then it will be ok.  Definitely a corporate strategy not any "error" . See their book on "accidentally" claiming ROFR when, surprise, they don't have it!  Opps!   

We can't really blame the King as, after all, those pesky owners DID break the unwritten law!  And what is the unwritten law? "Oh, they won't tell me that but if Dinsdale says it thats good enough for me".


----------



## augusta123321 (Dec 30, 2009)

ha yes, it is like that. Terrible time of year to try and get this done as the holidays mean no one is around. I have drafted a letter with all the facts in it, I hope to be able to get it on some JAG letterhead/have them tweak it where needed on Monday.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 2, 2010)

augusta123321 said:


> ha yes, it is like that. Terrible time of year to try and get this done as the holidays mean no one is around. I have drafted a letter with all the facts in it, I hope to be able to get it on some JAG letterhead/have them tweak it where needed on Monday.



JAG will most likely write you a letter, however they will not defend you if it comes to a legal fight.  They only do UCMJ action, not civil action.  You will need a local lawyer, that has a license to practice in the State the property is in.

Deros


----------



## augusta123321 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks Deros. I was aware JAG won't be able to prosecute or anything, sometimes it just helps to have them involved at any level. I have contacted a law firm in Nevada and will have them send the letter for me. Have an appt with JAG Monday morning to just go over it with them as well, I figure it can't hurt.


----------

